# Logitech M205 Wireless Mouse



## 876211 (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a logitech M205 mouse and recently my Left clicks starts auto double clicking and my middle mouse click has stopped working almost completely. I think its all because its dirty but i couldnt find any way to open this mouse so i can clean it .

Please help :4-dontkno


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Classic signs of a failing mouse. I have taken some mice apart but many aren't serviceable.


----------



## 876211 (Oct 5, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Classic signs of a failing mouse. I have taken some mice apart but many aren't serviceable.


Its fked up cuz it doesnt have EVEN 1 SCREW . I think its snap on but idk if i open it would i be able to snap it back on D:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Xaxatix and welcome to TSF :wave:

The only possible answer is 'possibly' - They do snap together, but the plastic lugs are liable to snap off during disassembly. If you're prepared to replace the mouse anyway, it's worth a try, just for the experience and learning how they work etc. :laugh:


----------



## 876211 (Oct 5, 2011)

WereBo said:


> Hi Xaxatix and welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> The only possible answer is 'possibly' - They do snap together, but the plastic lugs are liable to snap off during disassembly. If you're prepared to replace the mouse anyway, it's worth a try, just for the experience and learning how they work etc. :laugh:


Yeah but i like it and i dont have a spare one ... Wireless arent rly cheap (good ones)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You could try spraying contact cleaner into and around the buttons.


----------



## 876211 (Oct 5, 2011)

you can barely lift the buttons ... its almost impossible to do that


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

All I can really suggest is carefully prising the buttons up and giving a blast or 3 of compressed air in various directions underneath them, assuming there's clearance enough to get the plastic nozzle in there.

The 'mouse-shell' (that just don't sound right :laugh is usually moulded as 2 pieces, with the buttons+bendy-bits incorporated in the appropriate moulding - Dismantling might well be the only way to clear whatever's blocking the button(s), but as far as I can find on the net, there's no answer as to how to open them :sigh:

I did garner a few clues for if there's no screws (have you checked under any labels?), is that the locking-clips at one end (usually the front) can be gently prised open, then the top-half slide back then lifted off - Whether that applies to your M205 seems to be anyone's guess though.

Also, the buttons might not be the cause, the micro-switches for the buttons might have worn out (springs, contacts etc.), therefore needing replacing, assuming you can get the precise ones that will fit.


----------



## virgilturtle (Jun 9, 2013)

I know this is an older thread but maybe someone will be able to use the following information one day. 

I just disassembled my Logitech M205 mouse since it was beginning to mis-click, double click when I single clicked, and sometimes didn't click at all. 

First, you remove the lower two screw covers as seen here. Inside you will find 2 Phillips head screws:











Once you've removed the screws, the top of the mose will lift up easily. Begin to sway the top of the mouse gently side to side while pulling and the top will come off. There are 2 wires connecting the top and the bottom so be careful not to pull them apart. 

Here's the circuit moard and the left mouse button circled. I cleaned the mouse button and reassembled and now my mouse works much better. 










OK, I hope this heped someone. 

~Virgil


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi virgilturtle and welcome to TSF :wave:

Excellent 1st post and many thanks for the info -


----------

